

Simple idea. If everyone on here donated $1 we can change lives. - journeyofhopenz

Simply put, if everyone on here were to read what we do, and were to donate $1 we can save so many lives down here in NZ.<p>www.journeyofhopenz.org
======
suyet
Transparency is important for nonprofit organization! :)

